

The very rich are less empathetic, less altruistic, and generally more selfish - rblion
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44084236/ns/health-behavior/#.TkRDG7-P3Wx

======
rblion
"Last year, research at Duke and Harvard universities showed that regardless
of political affiliation or income, Americans tended to think wealth
distribution ought to be more equal. The problem? Rich people wrongly believed
it already was."

------
WalterSear
Aha! I knew I was doing something wrong.

